
Python 2.7.4 Released - apetresc
http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7.4/
======
natmaster
I know it's confusing but the feature list on this page is for python 2.7; the
2.7.4 is just bugfixes.

Changes are here: <http://hg.python.org/cpython/file/9290822f2280/Misc/NEWS>

------
steve-howard
From the main python.org homepage, I see the announcement for Python 3.3.1 as
well. What's curious is...

Python 3.2.4 and Python 3.3.1 final have been released. Published: _Sun_ , 6
April 2013, 22:30 +0200

Python 2.7.4 has been released. Published: _Sat_ , 6 April 2013, 11:00 -0500

~~~
DasIch
It's not that curious, Georg Brandl is release manager for the 3.* releases,
Benjamin Peterson is release manager for the 2.7.4 release and they live in
different timezones.

~~~
thwarted
The timezone doesn't determine which day of the week April 6th, 2013, falls
on.

~~~
Aloisius
They probably tried calculating the day of the week using Python's truly
painful timezone conversion tools. I'm not convinced it wouldn't tell you that
a single date lay on both Saturday and Sunday.

------
hosay123
After years, better integration between the old and new buffer interfaces was
finally sneaked in as a bug fix. You can now call `memoryview(some_buffer)`
and it'll DTRT. The whole buffers situation is a depressing mess.

~~~
pekk
Since you have been voted to the top of the thread for this comment, can you
be more concrete on your complaint?

~~~
masklinn
See <http://bugs.python.org/issue10211>

Basically, Python has the "buffer" object which is a 0-copy view of some
memory area (lets an object expose itself as a bytes array of sorts). It's
always been plagued with a number of issues.

In Python 3, `buffer` was removed and replaced with `memoryview`, which was
backported to Python 2.7. But in said Python 2.7, `buffer` and `memoryview`
both exist and fill very similar need so e.g. older libraries will likely
return a buffer which newer code will want to use as a memoryview. No such
luck, they're not compatible.

2.7.4 fixes that so you can get a memoryview from a buffer.

------
tshepang
The amount of love the core developers give to maintenance releases is
incredible... "hundreds of bugfixes"!

~~~
smegel
A maintenance release still used by 99% of production python shops and the
default install on most linux distros. Not that surprising really.

~~~
tshepang
The word was "incredible", and I was actually not referring to 2.7
specifically, but to maintenance releases in general (3.3.1 also got hundreds
of bugfixes).

------
gluxon
It annoys me how this release was added to the 2.7.x line when it probably
should have been 2.8 given all the changes and feature additions. Freezing the
2.x line means not making huge changes to it. Otherwise, it probably shouldn't
have been frozen.

~~~
natmaster
I know it's confusing but the feature list on this page is for python 2.7; the
2.7.4 release appears to just be bugfixes.

~~~
hosay123
You should check the changelog, they're still adding functionality by
stretching the definition of 'bug fix'.. 2.x development is unlikely to freeze
any time soon. I certainly have no intention of moving to 3.x, it would be the
most pointless upheaval ever. I'd sooner fork 2.x and maintain it myself.

~~~
forsaken
I would love it if you would maintain a fork of 2.7. I'll look forward to the
release!

~~~
tshepang
Why would you use/support the fork? Why not just upgrade?

~~~
spullara
It is pretty clear that the current users of Python 2.x have voted that they
don't want to move to Python 3. Some language changes and lots of library
changes. Everything has to be ported to upgrade.

~~~
legutierr
I've been waiting for Django and PyPy, personally, and they're both comming
along at a satisfactory pace, in my opinion.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I started a new Django project at work using Python 3. Fun part is it gives me
an excuse to help some of the various Django libs to move to 3 (if the authors
are still around to take pull requests :/).

------
tshepang
release announcement: [http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2013-April/12515...](http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2013-April/125156.html)

------
cerales
It seems weird that large features like dictionary comprehensions and syntax
changes like set literals are making it int0 2.7.x, but I'm not complaining -
most of my projects are stuck on 2.7 due to deployment environment or library
limitations and I'd love to be able to use these features.

~~~
tshepang
If you read that page more carefully, you will notice that the list is about
2.7 changes, not 2.7.4.

~~~
landypro
If you read his reply more carefully, you would have realised he's talking
about the move to Python 3.x

There aren't any libraries I know of that work in 2.7 but not 2.7.x

------
xguru
Ordered dictionary remembers its insertion order, it's very useful for some
situations.

~~~
dmishe
OrderedDict was in collections since 2.7, what has changed now?

~~~
codesuela
see the other comments the changelog is for 2.7, the 2.7.4 update only
contains bugfixes

~~~
dmishe
thanks

